# Jetzt sichern: PCGH-Sonderheft "Der Traum-PC 2015 - bereit für GTA 5, Witcher 3, Project Cars" ab 25. März



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. März 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Jetzt sichern: PCGH-Sonderheft "Der Traum-PC 2015 - bereit für GTA 5, Witcher 3, Project Cars" ab 25. März*

					PC-Spielern steht ein besonders spannendes Jahr ins Haus: The Witcher 3, GTA V, Project: Cars und Star Citizen protzen mit genialer Grafik und tollem Gamedesign. Die Redaktion stellt auf über 40 Seiten die besten Hardware-Komponenten vor und gibt zudem zahlreiche spannende Tuning-Tipps. Um das Paket abzurunden, zeigt PCGH, wie Spieleklassiker aufgehübscht werden können.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Jetzt sichern: PCGH-Sonderheft "Der Traum-PC 2015 - bereit für GTA 5, Witcher 3, Project Cars" ab 25. März*


----------



## Rarek (17. März 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sichern: PCGH-Sonderheft "Der Traum-PC 2015 - bereit für GTA 5, Witcher 3, Project Cars" ab 25. März*

tönt ja gut, nur meiner läuft schon... 
aber ich werde mal reinschauen, ich glaube ich brauche für Star Citizen mal nen neuen Knecht 
mein jetziger ist total überlastet (2GB Vram voll 8GB Ram voll und 12GB Pagefile(auslagerungdatei) von 32GB)



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

im Hangar mit einem Schiff ist es weniger, mit 2+ Schiffen entsprechend mehr


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. März 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sichern: PCGH-Sonderheft "Der Traum-PC 2015 - bereit für GTA 5, Witcher 3, Project Cars" ab 25. März*

Ob dadurch mal die Zahl der Anfragen hier absinkt?


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (18. März 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sichern: PCGH-Sonderheft "Der Traum-PC 2015 - bereit für GTA 5, Witcher 3, Project Cars" ab 25. März*

Welche Spiele kommen denn bei Spiele"klassiker" so vor---sollten das wirklich "Skyrim, Minecraft und co." sein, dann wäre das ein enorm irreführender Titel, vor allen Dingen aber auch ein fürmich vollkommen uninteressanter Artikel! 
Sowas wie MaxPayne, Gothic und co. im Mix und ihr habt mich als Käufer, auch wenn mich der Rest nicht wirklich interessiert!


----------



## Rarek (18. März 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sichern: PCGH-Sonderheft "Der Traum-PC 2015 - bereit für GTA 5, Witcher 3, Project Cars" ab 25. März*

unter Klassicer verstehe ich eher Tetris, Dungeon Keeper 2 und co.


----------



## PCGH_Tom (18. März 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sichern: PCGH-Sonderheft "Der Traum-PC 2015 - bereit für GTA 5, Witcher 3, Project Cars" ab 25. März*



CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Welche Spiele kommen denn bei Spiele"klassiker" so vor---sollten das wirklich "Skyrim, Minecraft und co." sein, dann wäre das ein enorm irreführender Titel, vor allen Dingen aber auch ein fürmich vollkommen uninteressanter Artikel!
> Sowas wie MaxPayne, Gothic und co. im Mix und ihr habt mich als Käufer, auch wenn mich der Rest nicht wirklich interessiert!



Im Speziellen gehen wir auf Skyrim, Minecraft und Half-Life 2 ein. Für (fast) alle Titel hilfreich sind unsere Tipps zum Umgang mit SweetFX. Wirf doch am Kiosk einen Blick ins Heft, vielleicht sind ja andere Artikel dabei, die Dich mehr begeistern können.

Übrigens würden wir natürlich gerne auf nahezu alle beliebten Spieleklassiker eingehen, dem Thema müsste man ob der großen Menge an Games dann aber schon ein eigenes Heft einräumen um wirklich viele Titel abdecken zu können. Wäre Interesse für so etwas da?


----------



## Rarek (18. März 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sichern: PCGH-Sonderheft "Der Traum-PC 2015 - bereit für GTA 5, Witcher 3, Project Cars" ab 25. März*

also von meiner Seite aus, ja


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (18. März 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sichern: PCGH-Sonderheft "Der Traum-PC 2015 - bereit für GTA 5, Witcher 3, Project Cars" ab 25. März*

Auch von meiner Seite definitiv; ist ja auch für den Vergleich von Hardwarearchitekturen ein enorm interessantes Thema!


----------



## PCGH_Tom (18. März 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sichern: PCGH-Sonderheft "Der Traum-PC 2015 - bereit für GTA 5, Witcher 3, Project Cars" ab 25. März*



CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Auch von meiner Seite definitiv; ist ja auch für den Vergleich von Hardwarearchitekturen ein enorm interessantes Thema!



Dann werde ich demnächst mal eine Umfrage starten mit einer Liste an Spielen, die für ein solches Heft interessant sein könnten  Danke schonmal für das Feedback.


----------



## FortuneHunter (26. März 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sichern: PCGH-Sonderheft "Der Traum-PC 2015 - bereit für GTA 5, Witcher 3, Project Cars" ab 25. März*

Wann wird das Sonderheft denn versendet? Habe am 19.03. bestellt, aber bisher noch nichts erhalten.


----------



## PCGH_Tom (26. März 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sichern: PCGH-Sonderheft "Der Traum-PC 2015 - bereit für GTA 5, Witcher 3, Project Cars" ab 25. März*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Wann wird das Sonderheft denn versendet? Habe am 19.03. bestellt, aber bisher noch nichts erhalten.



Kannst Du mir eine PN mit Deinem Klarnamen senden, dann hake ich mal beim Support nach 

Vielen Dank und Grüße,
Tom


----------



## FortuneHunter (26. März 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sichern: PCGH-Sonderheft "Der Traum-PC 2015 - bereit für GTA 5, Witcher 3, Project Cars" ab 25. März*

Sollte es heute abend noch nicht im Briefkasten liegen komme ich gerne darauf zurück. Danke erst mal für das Angebot.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (27. März 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sichern: PCGH-Sonderheft "Der Traum-PC 2015 - bereit für GTA 5, Witcher 3, Project Cars" ab 25. März*

Welche Grafikkarten sind da im Heft zum Test alle drinnen ?


----------



## kuttel-007 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sichern: PCGH-Sonderheft "Der Traum-PC 2015 - bereit für GTA 5, Witcher 3, Project Cars" ab 25. März*

Hallo Tom,

habe das Heft am 18.03 bestellt. Bist heute ist noch kein Heft in Sicht. 
Das ist schon das 2. Sonderheft, das ich vor bestelle und nicht zum Erscheinungstermin bei mir ankommt.


----------



## FortuneHunter (28. März 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sichern: PCGH-Sonderheft "Der Traum-PC 2015 - bereit für GTA 5, Witcher 3, Project Cars" ab 25. März*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Sollte es heute abend noch nicht im Briefkasten liegen komme ich gerne darauf zurück. Danke erst mal für das Angebot.



Immer noch kein Sonderheft, Geld ist aber bereits am 26. abgebucht worden ... (PN an Tom ist raus). Heute war nur die reguläre Ausgabe im Briefkasten.


----------



## PcGamer512 (29. März 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sichern: PCGH-Sonderheft "Der Traum-PC 2015 - bereit für GTA 5, Witcher 3, Project Cars" ab 25. März*

Ich habe es mir am Donnerstag beim Bahnhof gekauft, da kein anderer LAden diese Zeitung hat (wtf).

Es ist sehr gelungen und Gestern kam auch mein AboMagazin raus,somit bin ich erstmal was lesen angeht mehr als eingedeckt .


----------



## DaneWayne (30. März 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sichern: PCGH-Sonderheft "Der Traum-PC 2015 - bereit für GTA 5, Witcher 3, Project Cars" ab 25. März*

Langsam ärgert es mich das meine Ausgabe noch immer nicht da ist. Habe am 19. März vorbestellt und Geld wurde auch schon abgebucht.


----------



## tigerjessy (30. März 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sichern: PCGH-Sonderheft "Der Traum-PC 2015 - bereit für GTA 5, Witcher 3, Project Cars" ab 25. März*

Ich will vorweg sagen das es sich nur um meine bescheidene Meinung handelt und sie sich höchstwahrscheinlich nicht mit den allermeisten anderen deckt.
1. Mir ist bewusst das Computec ein gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen ist und natürlich soviel Magazine als wie möglich verkaufen will.
Ich meinerseits kaufe seit 2008 alle regulären Ausgaben sowie sämtliche Sonderhefte etc.
In den letzten Jahren ist mir aufgefallen das die Inhalte der Sonderhefte oftmals 1:1 aus den regulären Ausgaben übernommen werden. Meist auch noch mit den identischen Grafiken.
Ich habe das schon einmal angemerkt, wenn ich mich recht erinnere ging es um das letzte Geforce Sonderheft, in dem auch nur Artikel der letzten 12 Ausgaben zusammengefasst wurden.
Nur wurde erklärt das man dann wenistens alle Infos in einem Heft zusammen hat und nicht erst lange suchen musss.
Naja was soll ich darauf erwiedern ist eben ein "Totschlagargument"
Aber mal davon abgesehen stand im letzten Geforce-Heft auch nicht "viel" neues im Gegensatzt zum vorletzen Geforce-Heft, welches sich auf die Kepler Achitektur bezog.
Wichtige Aspekte welche sich auf die Treibereinstellungen beziehen werden nur grob angerissen, aber was ich vermisse sind Treibereinstellungsvorscläge, sowie sie schon mal vor einigen Jahren erklärt und vorgestellt wurden.
Mir ist auch klar das immer neue Leser dazu kommen und so in Form der Sonderhefte ein geballtes Wissen an die Hand bekommen.
Aber Leser die sich jede Ausgabe der "regulären" Hefte kaufen gehen mMn mehr oder weniger leer aus, da sie alles schon mal gelesen haben.
Wie schon eingangs erwähnt möchte ich meinen Beitrag als konstruktive Kritik verstanden wissen.
Ansonsten kann ich der PCGH-Redaktion nur ein GIGA-Lob für ihre tägliche Arbeit aussprechen, online sowie auch print.


----------



## FortuneHunter (31. März 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sichern: PCGH-Sonderheft "Der Traum-PC 2015 - bereit für GTA 5, Witcher 3, Project Cars" ab 25. März*

Ich warte auch noch immer auf das Sonderheft ... Was ist hier los?


----------



## Dynamitarde (31. März 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sichern: PCGH-Sonderheft "Der Traum-PC 2015 - bereit für GTA 5, Witcher 3, Project Cars" ab 25. März*

Ich warte auch auf meine beiden Sonderhefte, PC Games Hardware Sonderheft  01/2015 "Traum-PC 2015"  und PC Games Hardware Sonderheft  01/2015 "Nvidia GeForce Handbuch".Bestellt am 25.Marz 2015.


----------



## FortuneHunter (31. März 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sichern: PCGH-Sonderheft "Der Traum-PC 2015 - bereit für GTA 5, Witcher 3, Project Cars" ab 25. März*

Sonderheft ist soeben eingetroffen.


----------



## PCGH_Tom (7. April 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sichern: PCGH-Sonderheft "Der Traum-PC 2015 - bereit für GTA 5, Witcher 3, Project Cars" ab 25. März*

Hi zusammen,

haben eigentlich alle Vorbesteller die Ausgaben nun erhalten? Falls nicht, bitte eine kurze PN mit Klarnamen an mich, dann leite ich die Daten an den Support weiter 

Grüße,
Tom


----------



## Raven2082 (8. April 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sichern: PCGH-Sonderheft "Der Traum-PC 2015 - bereit für GTA 5, Witcher 3, Project Cars" ab 25. März*

Hallo Tom

Ich interessiere mich für DELL Ultrasharp U2515H bei euch im Sonderheft wird er vorgestellt aber in der normalen Zeitschrift bei dem Einkaufsführer nicht erwähnt. Warum nicht ?

Ich habe momentan noch eine GTX 760 und einen i5 750, warte aber darauf das mein neues Mainboard  aus der Werkstatt kommt, leider sind beim einbau der CPU I7 4790k die pins verbogen  .  Leider ist mein Monitor nach 5 Jahren nun auch Schrott daher der neukauf eines Monitors. Ich wollte den Dell gerne kaufen. Viele meinen aber ich solle bedingt wegen meiner Graka nur einen Bildschirm nehmen der Full HD kann.  Was ist deine meinung ?

lg Danny


----------



## PCGH_Tom (8. April 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sichern: PCGH-Sonderheft "Der Traum-PC 2015 - bereit für GTA 5, Witcher 3, Project Cars" ab 25. März*



Raven2082 schrieb:


> Hallo Tom
> 
> Ich interessiere mich für DELL Ultrasharp U2515H bei euch im Sonderheft wird er vorgestellt aber in der normalen Zeitschrift bei dem Einkaufsführer nicht erwähnt. Warum nicht ?
> 
> ...



Hi Danny,

der Dell Monitor ist nicht in unserem regulären Einkaufsführer, weil ich das Gerät nur eine relativ kurze Zeit testen konnte und daher keine "Endnote" zustande kam.

Tatsächlich ist die GTX 760 mit der Auflösung des Dell-Monitors etwas überfordert. Da Du den Bildschirm aber vermutlich länger behalten wirst als die Grafikkarte, macht es durchaus Sinn in das Gerät zu investieren. Allerdings sollte dann auch in absehbarer Zeit ein Upgrade der Grafikkarte geplant sein.

Grüße,
Tom


----------



## nicyboy (12. April 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sichern: PCGH-Sonderheft "Der Traum-PC 2015 - bereit für GTA 5, Witcher 3, Project Cars" ab 25. März*

Hmm wenn ich die Titelseite ansehe von diesem Heft, könnte man meinen der Traum PC 2015 ist in einem Silent Base 800 verbaut. Ich wusste zwar das bequiet gute Netzteile verbaut, habe aber bei meiner kürzlichen Überlegung welches neues Gehäuse es wird doch eher zu dem Define R5 gegriffen. 

Für mich ist das einfach das perfekteste Gehäuse das es gibt aktuell.


----------



## Rarek (13. April 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sichern: PCGH-Sonderheft "Der Traum-PC 2015 - bereit für GTA 5, Witcher 3, Project Cars" ab 25. März*

ich bleibe lieber beim DS3 fürn nächsten
das R5 ist zwar gut aber auch gut teuer
das DS3 ist nicht so gut wie das R5, ist aber auch net so teuer


----------



## 3-way (18. April 2015)

*AW: Jetzt sichern: PCGH-Sonderheft "Der Traum-PC 2015 - bereit für GTA 5, Witcher 3, Project Cars" ab 25. März*

Ein interessanter Artikel für die nächsten Ausgaben wäre das Kapitel NVMe SSDs. Die Technik wird seit diesem Jahr für die meisten Z97 und X99 kompatibel und verspricht der nächste Schritt von SATA III zu sein, weil sich die Übertragungsraten mit über 2000mb/s deutlich von bisherigen Sata III/M.2 SSDs abheben. Ich finde es spannend welche Produkte es gibt, welche Hardware kompatibel ist und natürlich  Benchmarks im Vergleich zu SATA-SSDs. Ich denke viele User haben einen ungenutzten PCIe 3.0-Slot, wo noch eine x4 Karte mit einer SSD reinpasst. Samsung z.B. integriert NVMe in M.2 SSDs, welche sich für die volle Geschwindigkeit mittels Adapterkarte im PCIe x4 Slot unterbringen lassen. Wären diese SSDs mit NVMe dann nicht auch per PCIe 3.0 x4 Adapterkarte kompatibel mit älteren Mainboards? PCIe 3.0 wird ja bereits bei Intel seit dem Z68 Chipsatz unterstützt. Intel gibt für die SSD 750 (nativ PCIe) als Mindesvoraussetzung einen Z77 an. Ob man damit dann booten kann oder sonst etwas beachten muss wäre super zu erfahren! Bei dem Dschungel an Schnittstellen blickt keiner mehr durch 

Hier gibt es den aktuellen Kompatibilitätsstand: https://www.ramcity.com.au/blog/m.2-ngff-ssd-compatibility-list/189


----------

